# Santa isabel id???



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I recently aquired a pair of Santa Isabels to get a male for my group and one of the pair looks not like the other or my original SI's . The stripes are real cream colored where all the others are whiter or almost greenish tinted . What do you think is it a santa isabel or other tricolor morph ? I know they will be best guesses . Do some Santa Isabels have cream colored stripes too ? Opinions ???


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Mark
Ive produced a bunch of SI from Blk Jungle stock that Ive grow to adulthood in my breeding tank. At one time 18 adults together....some had much more banding color then others, although they dont generally 'mature' their coloring until adulthood. That looks like an SI to me....

Have comparison shots of the others?

Shawn


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Shawn , Here are a couple of my original group . The new male that came with this above pictured frog looks like the second frog pictured . A couple are starting to get that reddish color and two are still brownish colored . I know there is some variability in coloration in alot of species , it's just I never saw a S.I. with stripes that cream colored . I just remembered some of the other tri color morphs having that color markings. Its just the stripe color that threw me off . 

I was kind of hopeing it was something else to give me a excuse to pair it up and start another tricolor tank . 


















18 adults together  and I thought 8 was a bit much before I thinned mine down to 5 !
thanks.


----------

